# Vincy Options SA - Gold Options Scam



## Topgunint

Hi there, I am only a newbie, so be gentle.
I think I have been scammed by a company called Vincy Options SA.
They cold called me and even though I told them I wasn't interested, they kept calling back.
They had all my and my wifes phone numbers, knew all my kids names and sounded like a well informed company.
I have absolutely no previous experience in shares or anything and have tried to verify if this company is legit or not.
I did invest $5000 USD with them and the trading bank is called GMEX, which doesn't have a secure website when checking my account.
This guy, Collin Gordon, who is supposed to be the "big cheese", called me after I made the first investment and told me that he would get an extra $35000 USD in gold options at a better deal than I had on the first investment.
I told him that I couldn't afford them, but he said that I should be able to raise the loan, as he had all my information about what I owned etc.
He said that he would purchase these options at the price he could get them and that he would hold them for 4-6 days til I raised the money.
I got suspicious and told them to sell all my options, but he said that he couldn't sell the ones that I haven't paid for, even though they are at a much higher price than when they were bought.
Now I think that it is a scam, as I can't verify either Vincy Options, or GMEX as valid companies.
They have all their own websites and even their own banking website.
They have even set up news websites to make it look as if they are legit.
I feel pretty stupid, so you don't have to remind me.....
But if there is any way to find out if they are real, should I continue to raise the money, or just kiss my 5 grand good bye.
They are on the scammers list on FIDO from ASIC, but I found that out to late.
When I confronted him about this, he just brushed it aside and continued on with his spiel.
Any help or advice would be appreciated,
Cheers.
           :dunno:


----------



## builder2818

Topgunint said:


> They are on the scammers list on FIDO from ASIC, but I found that out to late.
> When I confronted him about this, he just brushed it aside and continued on with his spiel.
> Any help or advice would be appreciated




You hit the nail on the head right there - goodbye $5k


----------



## Topgunint

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....... that's not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## barney

Topgunint said:


> I did invest $5000 USD with them and the trading bank is called GMEX, which doesn't have a secure website when checking my account.
> :




Also been hassled by this mob 3 times in the last week .  They are persistent if nothing else.

Pure hard and fast talking salesmen who are well versed in their spiel. 

I cant see how you have any liability to buy the next swag of options unless you signed something, or there is a physical trade running on your account?

If you are fortunate enough for Gold to reverse back upwards, and your original option trade gets back in the money, you should be able to close that trade on your own account ...... getting the money back out of them may present its own problems, but you might get lucky.

They are a bit dodgy at best .... I ended telling them their recommendations were basically irresponsible given the price action on Gold ..... That put a different tone into the conversation and I don't expect to be hearing from them again too soon.

Hope you can salvage something from it, but it might end up being a 5K lesson (that is actually not an expensive lesson compared to a couple I've had 
 I certainly wouldn't be depositing any more funds in your account though 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Topgunint

Thanks Barney, I guess $5K isn't that much from a rise and fall point of view, but this was my first and only investment, (and probably my last!)
They do this order verification request, type of thing, and record it.
They ask you if you want to buy them, if you understand the risks etc and the last question is, can you fund the order.
I said on the recording, "I don't think I can but I will try."
I was under the understanding that if I couldn't raise the money, they would release them back on the market.
So what would be my legal obligation, in your estimation, in that case.
Also, if the options are worth more than what they were when he put in the order, couldn't he just sell them, whether in my name or not?
I admit, I have no understanding of this stuff, (better stick to my building trade I think.)
I think that, even though the first $5000 in options is up, he will use the excuse that there isn't enough money to cover the second lot, so the bank will keep any profit and hold me legally responsible to pay back the money on the second order. (Even though I didn't really want it.)
Makes me wonder how many other Aussies are in my position, these guys must be making millions out of us dills that know nothing about this trade, but succumb to the polished spiel they use.
I went to the police, but they see it as low priority, if some-one robbed a shop etc for $5K, it would probably hold a bigger interest for them.
Thes guys would be cleaning out millions from Australians, but it doesn't seem to make any difference.
Some-one should make a stop to it before peoples life savings are ripped off.
Obviously you know a bit about what they are talking about, and I'm glad you didn't get caught, I just hope that there is some-one out there that can catch these guys before they ruin to many other peoples lives.


----------



## barney

Topgunint said:


> Thanks Barney, I guess $5K isn't that much from a rise and fall point of view, but this was my first and only investment, (and probably my last!)
> They do this order verification request, type of thing, and record it.
> They ask you if you want to buy them, if you understand the risks etc and the last question is, can you fund the order.
> I said on the recording, "I don't think I can but I will try."
> I was under the understanding that if I couldn't raise the money, they would release them back on the market.
> So what would be my legal obligation, in your estimation, in that case.
> Also, if the options are worth more than what they were when he put in the order, couldn't he just sell them, whether in my name or not?
> I admit, I have no understanding of this stuff, (better stick to my building trade I think.)
> I think that, even though the first $5000 in options is up, he will use the excuse that there isn't enough money to cover the second lot, so the bank will keep any profit and hold me legally responsible to pay back the money on the second order. (Even though I didn't really want it.)
> Makes me wonder how many other Aussies are in my position, these guys must be making millions out of us dills that know nothing about this trade, but succumb to the polished spiel they use.
> I went to the police, but they see it as low priority, if some-one robbed a shop etc for $5K, it would probably hold a bigger interest for them.
> Thes guys would be cleaning out millions from Australians, but it doesn't seem to make any difference.
> Some-one should make a stop to it before peoples life savings are ripped off.
> Obviously you know a bit about what they are talking about, and I'm glad you didn't get caught, I just hope that there is some-one out there that can catch these guys before they ruin to many other peoples lives.




Topgunint,
Legally, my guess is a recorded verbal contract is most likely binding.  If you were dealing with someone reputable, that would be fine, but these guys sound real shonky.  

BUT .... If they say they have invested in extra contracts on your behalf, they should be able to show you the Contract note/s.  

1) If there are no additional Contracts showing on your account, then they have not filled your orders 
2) If they accepted your answer to the last question "I don't think I can, but I'll try" , then legally, that could be your escape clause (again assuming you were dealing with someone fair dinkum, which doesn't appear the case).

3) I would be getting some proper legal advice on this, and fast, because the time frame could be critical to any success.  If they haven't physically placed the orders on your account in your name, then there may well be a "cooling off" clause, considering the way you answered their questions.  

4) I can't see how they can stop you closing your current position.  It is your account, and you are the one who executes the trades. (If you cannot physically close an open trade on your own account, then their whole platform must be a farce ..... that would be a bit scary

These guys are supposedly onselling their Companies open option contracts. I don't even know if this is legal/possible. *(Wayne L or Maz might tell us*   ...... if that is the case, they already own the contracts they have supposedly assigned to your account, so they haven't purchased anything on your behalf until a Contract note etc shows up in your account.

Unfortunate situation for you and I hope you can get something back out of it, but get some legal advice (might be a couple of hundred bucks well spent), and keep on their backs everyday.  If they are trying to rip you off, you have every right to make their life as much a misery as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## Topgunint

Hi again Barney, sounds like good advice, I'm not sure if this is a contract note, but it was emailed to me.
Dear Mr. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,

You have recently requested a new options trade. 
We are pleased to confirm the execution of the following order:

Account #: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Trade Ref: PC174094 
Trade Details: BUY 25x CALL GCZ10 PR:$1,000.00 SP: $25,000.00 
Trade Value:  25,000.00 USD 
Fees:  0.00 USD 
Total Invoiced:  25,000.00 USD 

You can directly access this trading details here:


If you have any trouble logging in please tell us here:





We wish you success with your trades.

Sincerely, 

GMEX Live Customer Service
Geneva Mercantile Exchange
( I had to remove the links as I only have 3 posts, gotta have 5 or greater to post links or photos on this forum!)

I x'd out my name and account no.
When I go to the website to check out the trading details, it says "The website cannot be found. HTTP 404"
I will send you a copy of the web address, and see if you can access it.
Would a normal solicitor be able to handle this, or should I tryto find some-one that deals in shares.
The guy at ASIC said that I shouldn't send them any more money.
So did the police.
I've got a solicitor living a couple of houses away, I lent him a shovel and a crowbar when he was digging out for his retaining wall. 
Might go and see him tomorrow night.
Cheers mate.
Peter.


----------



## barney

Topgunint said:


> You can directly access this trading details here:
> 
> 
> If you have any trouble logging in please tell us here:
> 
> When I go to the website to check out the trading details, it says "The website cannot be found. HTTP 404"
> I've got a solicitor living a couple of houses away, I lent him a shovel and a crowbar when he was digging out for his retaining wall.
> Might go and see him tomorrow night.
> Cheers mate.
> Peter.




Website doesn't open as you say.  Definitely talk to your Solicitor neighbour. Will discuss via PM's
Good luck with it.


----------



## Newpunter

Hi Topgunint
I was very interested to read this discussion thread as my partner has recently "invested" with Vincy Options.  His experience has been almost exactly as you have described yours - unfortunately, he was more trusting and if this is the scam it appears to be, we will lose close to $60,000.

I'll watch for your posting in this forum after you have spoken to your lawyer neighbour.  I suspect there is precious little we can do to recoup our money but I'd really like to be able to do something about stopping these thieves from robbing other Aussies.


----------



## tech/a

Seriously?

There are people who send perfect strangers $5-$60K
Without due diligence prior then do all their research AFTER they smell a rat.

Yet Ill bet your all too smart to fall for the Nigerian letter scam --- ehh!.

Ill say it again.

*"If you cant control an investment then don't get involved---regardless of what it is and who it is spruking it!!*

Even if its you Brother/Mother/Father/Son/Daughter/Best mate/Bank Manager or Solicitor.

*If YOU dont control it DONT DO IT!*


----------



## barney

tech/a said:


> Seriously?
> 
> There are people who send perfect strangers $5-$60K
> Without due diligence prior then do all their research AFTER they smell a rat.
> 
> Yet Ill bet your all too smart to fall for the Nigerian letter scam --- ehh!.
> 
> Ill say it again.
> 
> *"If you cant control an investment then don't get involved---regardless of what it is and who it is spruking it!!*




No offence intended Tech but people who have lost a lot of cash probably don't benefit from you "screaming" at them in hindsight either. 

The original poster admitted it was his first foray into the trading world, and he was swayed by a smooth talking salesman ..... pretty safe to say we've all been "conned" in one way or another in life ..... and being new to something is the most likely time for that to ocurr.

Perhaps you could start a thread (maybe even a "sticky") highlighting some of the potential pitfalls for new traders to watch out for. That would be a very proactive and helpful thing to do, although maybe too late for the unfortunate posters in this thread .... just a thought.

Cheers.


----------



## tech/a

If my "screaming" implants a Blue fusion into even ones persons brain who sees that sentence run across his sub conscious while hes listening to some spruiker then its been worth the shout.

Placid doesn't cut a $60K error!


----------



## Boggo

barney said:


> No offence intended Tech but people who have lost a lot of cash probably don't benefit from you "screaming" at them in hindsight either.
> 
> The original poster admitted it was his first foray into the trading world, and he was swayed by a smooth talking salesman




I reckon I do a lot worse than tech/a, I just shake my head and laugh.

Foray into the trading world and handing over a wad of money are two different things.

I have been removed from a couple of "seminars" for asking questions that were in one case referred to as "too advanced for our seminar participants".
(_The CFD presenter said that your money is protected by the stop that you place when entering a trade and you may only lose a few dollars if the trade went wrong, all that I asked was how that was possible when there was was a limit on how close you could set your stop to the entry price_)

Some of these 'participants' were giving me dirty looks as I left, I bet they are wishing that they listened now after their 5 or 6k has disappeared.

Sorry guys, if anyone thinks that a foray into the trading world is handing over that sort of money to a spruiker and expecting to suddenly make money then you either know something that professionals don't or you are very naive.

Sympathy on one hand, on the other hand have I got a deal for you, a special just for you and only for today.


----------



## Newpunter

Thanks Boggo - but no thanks!!  Once bitten (particularly hard!!) twice and forever after, very shy. 

I can understand the lack of sympathy and head shaking - I did all of that myself.  I would never have suspected my partner would be so naive.  He was though and I do think that is testimony (at least in part) to how well these guys present.  Any advice on how to get the word out there to others would be much appreciated.


----------



## Boggo

Newpunter said:


> I would never have suspected my partner would be so naive.  He was though and I do think that is testimony (at least in part) to how well these guys present.




These guys are good, they have their patter and technique down to a fine art.
While they encourage participants at functions to ask questions they still take a dim view of any sign of someone asking relevant questions.

I actually saw an an elderly couple at one show and the gentleman asked how he would go as he was almost computer illiterate, the teenage pinstripe parasite's response was "you just sign up and we will hold your hand along the way, we do it all the time".
I bet they do !

If it looks like a duck, waddles like a duck and quacks, its a duck !


----------



## mazzatelli

It's unfortunate, but you have lost your money.

I'd rather believe they haven't invested in anything and just waiting to abuse the money you deposit into your account.


----------



## barney

Boggo said:


> I reckon I do a lot worse than tech/a, I just shake my head and laugh.




Boggo, 
While I understand you shaking your head .... laughing at someone elses misfortune is not really a good look 

Surely you have had the misfortune to be "conned" at some point?

Anyway, Newpunter ......

Have you physically tried to log onto your trading platform and close the trades??


----------



## Boggo

barney said:


> Boggo,
> While I understand you shaking your head .... laughing at someone elses misfortune is not really a good look




Probably not good wording on my part, I am not really laughing at any individual, more so at the fact that there is one born every day.
I cannot understand though how someone can hand over that amount of money to someone they don't know and is promising them the world.

Its similiar to the crap you see on CH9's car chasing program that they call current affairs, the old "I paid the builder but then he never came back to finish my house" sob story nonsense.



> Surely you have had the misfortune to be "conned" at some point?




I have been but usually its dodgy car repair work or a dealer trying to tell me it would cost $890 to get the CV joints done on my wife's car and you won't get it done cheaper while I had a quote in my hand for $420.

Before I fork out $5000 I would want your 18 year old sister as collateral.


----------



## builder2818

What was the process you went through when setting up this account? Did you feel out any legal documentation that explained what you were getting yourself into?

I still don't fully understand the whole situation of what is going on here, but the way I see it is just like tech/a said - if you can't control it, don't get involved in it.

If you can't close these trades yourself or order these scam artists to do so, inform them you're solicitor is starting legal proceedings against them and for them to direct all correspondence through him. If they are scammers like you say they are, who are they going to whinge to if you're not speaking to them anymore?


----------



## barney

Boggo said:


> Probably not good wording on my part, I am not really laughing at any individual,




Yeah I figured that .... just didn't want the guys who got stung to feel humiliated by their mistake.



Boggo said:


> Before I fork out $5000 I would want your 18 year old sister as collateral.




Lol ..... I'll give you my 98 year old grandmother and not a penny more??


Getting back to these Vincy guys .... as I said in my original post, these guys rang me three times in one week.  The "salesman" knew his economics to perfection  ...... Their website looks above board, but the 2010 date at the bottom was a bit of a warning signal.  To me they just became very annoying in the end so I had to "politely" tell the guy where to go, but to a "new" trader, I can see how they would get under your guard ......

The whole situation is a sad endictment of modern society where we have to assume everyone we deal with is out to take us down.  

I'm still curious as to whether Newpunter has tried to close the open trade, and if so, what happened?


----------



## Boggo

Maybe its just me but does anyone else get a bit suspicious when a new poster turns up the 'Beginners - Introduce yourself' thread with a link in their post such as this ??


----------



## Newpunter

barney said:


> I'm still curious as to whether Newpunter has tried to close the open trade, and if so, what happened?




The short answer is no.  My partner is still not convinced this is a scam.  I still don't know the full details - you'd appreciate that this whole issue is a source of some considerable conflict between my partner and I.

After he had invested the initial $5000, they came back with the "plan" which involved a further $40,000.  When my partner contacted to say he couldn't come up with the extra money, the Col Gordon chap threatened him with legal action saying that they had gone ahead with the purchase of additional options on his behalf.  My partner then tried to close the open trade and one of Vincy Options "accountants" contacted him and convinced him not to do anything at that stage as the accountant might be able to come up with a solution that would mean my partner could just maintain (and profit from) his original investment.  From what I can gather, Col Gordon then contacted my partner and apologised and managed to convince him that he had acted with the best of intentions and with his only objective being to make a substantial profit for my partner (and I can hear Boggo laughing loudly again!!).

I made the mistake of going interstate for a few days and reurned home to the news that my partner had invested not only the extra $40,000, but a further $13,000 on top of that.

Col Gordon has apparently told him that he will have the trade closed before Christmas with an expected return of $200,000.  My partner last spoke to Col a week ago and expects to hear from him at least once a week - we'll see whether or not he calls today.

I am convinced that our money is gone and that no options were ever bought or traded on my partner's behalf.  My partner knows this and is reluctant to realise the loss - his view is that if it is a scam, does it matter if we find out now or later?  He's still hoping that it's not a scam, in which case it is better (in his view) to let the trade go ahead as planned.  My view is that the longer we remain silent, the more people these parasites will rob blind.

Whichever way we go, the fallout of this is not going to be just financial ..... it's the sort of stuff that severely undermines relationships.

Here's hoping that Topgunint might get some helpful advice from his lawyer neighbour.


----------



## Boggo

Newpunter said:


> (and I can hear Boggo laughing loudly again!!).




This is too serious to laugh at, if it was 5000 then I would smack him on the back of the head and say don't do it again.

This is serious embezzlement or theft that you are talking about, no laughing matter.


----------



## sails

Newpunter, as the money has already been paid out, there probably isn't a lot more you can do at this stage unless you can find a legal loop hole in your favour and your partner is willing to go down that track.  

Hopefully, your partner will not be sucked into paying any further funds whether or not this turns out OK.  It's playing with fire IMO as it is possible they could bait again with the need for more funds for whatever reason.  If it is a scam (and it does look extremely sus), they will want to take as much as possible.

I certainly feel for you and such a helpless feeling when you are powerless to do anything - not to mention the strain on your relationship.  I do sincerely hope this works out OK for you...


----------



## Newbie989

Has anybody had success trading with Vincy Options?


----------



## Newpunter

Newbie989 said:


> Has anybody had success trading with Vincy Options?




Not yet!!! - and while I'm not holding out ANY hope, you guys will be the first to know if hell freezes over and we DO succeed!


----------



## Topgunint

Hi Barney and all other interested parties, Coll Gordon called me on Wednesday and said that he had another client that would take the options that I couldn't afford, so he took them off my account.
I have now withdrawn my original investment of $5000, which is now $7200, less fees. They call me every day to tell me that the money is on it's way and should be paid into my account by Monday.
They have all been very pleasant and helpful, I hope that that this is an indication of their true business ethics.
I will let you know as soon as I receive the money.
Cheers.


----------



## barney

Topgunint said:


> Hi Barney and all other interested parties, Coll Gordon called me on Wednesday and said that he had another client that would take the options that I couldn't afford, so he took them off my account.
> I have now withdrawn my original investment of $5000, which is now $7200, less fees. They call me every day to tell me that the money is on it's way and should be paid into my account by Monday.
> They have all been very pleasant and helpful, I hope that that this is an indication of their true business ethics.
> I will let you know as soon as I receive the money.
> Cheers.




That would be a great and unexpected result T/gun. Lets hope they turn out to be above board and you can get out without losing your shirt ..... Keep us posted.


----------



## Newpunter

OMG that is great news Topgun!!  There is hope for us yet!! - please, please let me know how you get on.  I'll keep everything crossed and send lots of good vibes and I hope & pray that your money hits your account on Monday.


----------



## againsthegrain

Some observations:

newpunter and topgunit both registered accounts in october, they both have a similar count of posts and both share similar stories. Which suddenly take a 360 degree turn ....

Not making any accusations here but the company they speak of is certainly getting alot of mixed promotion here ....

Is it probable the 60k will now be turned into 100k? Could this be a new reverse scam? Just thinking outloud....


----------



## Newpunter

Have to admit that I have been thinking along these lines as well - if you Google Vincy Options this forum and discussion comes up.  Would be scammers may be buying themselves a bit more time? - or Topgun and / or I could be scammers?  All too hard really - and only time will tell which way this is going to pan out.  I thought there was a ray of hope when I saw Topgun's post yesterday - forever hopeful and more than a little naive??


----------



## LPlater

Hi Folks I am new at this, but wanted to advised that myself and two other friends invested with Vincy Options.  So far we have received no money back despite requests to sell.  The police are now involved and are convinced it is a scam.  Vincy Options provided me with an Australian contact who tried to convince me was a long term and profitable client of Vincy Options.  The police have now confirmed that this contact and phone number is directly related to past scammers.  Looks like we have done our dough - ouch!  I just wanted to warn others


----------



## Davidintrouble

Hi Everyone,
I am another victim of this BIG scam. My case is exactly described by others. I have lost 10s of thousands of dollars. I can see them making big damage to the australians. Watch out for these Sharks. They appear so professional, you almost can't fault them. they have 2 websites vincyoptions.com and swissgmex.com. I am seeking help!! if anyone can assist PLEASE. I have made contact with ACCC who referred me to this swiss consumer authority to see what can be done: seco.admin
How can we track them down? can we join forces?
thank you.


----------



## krusty

Hi Everyone,

Looks like you have done your dough... these clowns have had several sites operating over the last 18 months and have scammed a ton of cash from a lot of people.

Please go to the following website and read through the thread, it's easy to find the dodgy websites run by the same a...holes and Vincy options is one of them.

Hentsch Muller did some damage and they started out with FTP futures and NEXT futures.

ourpatch.com.au/australia/forums/getting-down-to-business/topics/370-next-futures-gold-investment-scam-boiler-room-tokyo?page=21


----------



## Newpunter

Thanks Krusty.  I've just read through the thread you posted and although I couldn't find Vincy Options named, they could be (and probably are) any number of one or all of the companies named.  I wrote to the financial industry regulators in Switzerland to find out if they know of Vincy Options or the Geneva Mercantile Exchange (GMEX).  Here's a copy of their reply:

Thank you for your information of November 3rd, 2010 concerning the above-mentioned entity. 

Neither Geneva Mercantile Exchange nor Vincy Options S.A. dispose of an authorization of FINMA for an activity as a bank, securities dealer, insurance company or in the domain of the collective investment schemes. None of these companies is registered in the trade register of Switzerland, they do not have an entry in the official phone directory. They do not seem to have a physical presence in our country. The website of Vincy Options S.A. is registered in the Netherlands.

On our website you will be able to find lists of authorized institutions and collective investment schemes: http://www.finma.ch/e/beaufsichtigte/Pages/bewilligungstraeger.aspx. 

Kind regards


Christina BÃ¼rgi
Communication

Strategic and Central Services

EidgenÃ¶ssische Finanzmarktaufsicht FINMA
AutoritÃ© fÃ©dÃ©rale de surveillance des marchÃ©s financiers FINMA
AutoritÃ  federale di vigilanza sui mercati finanziari FINMA
Swiss Financial Market Supervisory Authority FINMA

Einsteinstrasse 2, CH-3003 Berne
Tel. +41 31 327 91 73
Fax +41 31 327 91 01

So it would seem that the search needs to go on for the American / Canadian conman and his motley crew.  Will keep this forum posted on action we take.  If others will do the same, we'd appreciate it.


----------



## Newbie989

I still hope for some good news regarding this issue.


----------



## Newpunter

No good news yet I'm afraid newbie.  My partner sold his options on Tuesday of this week and he tells me that he is expecting $126,000(US) to be deposited into his account in 5 to 10 working days.  No-one will be more surprised than me if a deposit of any kind is made to his account by Vincy Options!! - will keep you posted.


----------



## Topgunint

I thought I would give them the benefit of the doubt, but looks like it is a scam, I guess that I am not as bad off as some, I hope that relationships don't break up through this, as they are a finely tuned scam machine.
Now I ask God for justice against Vincy Options and all the people involved.
The only way to stop the judgement is to pay back 1,000 time what was stolen from me, that makes it $5,000,000, and to repent.
So, Coll, Travis, Steve and others working this scam, that's the deal, or lose everything, and I mean everything.
Cheers.


----------



## Newpunter

HEAR!!  HEAR!!
My partner has now accepted that there will be no return on the investment and that all that can be done now is whatever is possible to bring these thieves to justice.  Meeting with a detective from the fraud squad today to see where to from here.


----------



## Newbie989

Still no news I guess?


----------



## So_Cynical

If this happened in a movie Bruce Willis would track these scammers down with some elaborate counter scam and go give them a visit in there rented beach side mansion in the south of France...steal all there money, sleep with there girl friends and beat them senseless and drive off into the sunset in a liberated Ferrari.

There really is no justice in the world.

Joe i reckon this thread should be a sticky and placed in a new section of the forum where all scam threads should end up....i mean these threads really don't belong in commodity's and general etc.


----------



## Carlton

This all sounds like similar to what I have recently purchased? Gold Options, Cold Call, Call options, put options, setting up margin account.

Can anyone confirm British accents? Operating out of Singapore?

Names: John Taylor, James Hill, Dean Frasier and David White (The Director)


Supposed company: One Capital Corp pte ltd: www.onecapitalcorp.com surprisingly the same web site as aseancommodities.com

Here's a thought, I was very close to sending them a further $60K, instead I may spend this money in tracking these guy's down, maybe people should join together in bringing justice to these scum bags???????


----------



## The

This scam is also being run under the business name " Edinburgh asset management, exact same story, same MO but based out of London and Hong Kong - Beware


----------

